# Portsmouth Ohio- Scioto river



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Does anyone fish the southern part of the Scioto river by Portsmouth? I want to float it on my kayak but I'm not sure what the fishing is like. I'm guessing hybrid and catfish fishing is pretty good. Anyone have any tips? Thanks

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Yes you can catch hybrids, white bass, and catfish fairly easily.


----------



## macd72 (Aug 18, 2013)

I just started coming down to Portsmouth on a regular basis for work, and wanna try my hand river fishing from shore. Any helpful hints on bait and tackle would be greatly appreciated, as I normally fish for perch and walleye on Lake Erie. Thanks!



Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

I'd start in lucasville and float down to the mouth where it enters the ohio river a lot of good holes pm me for any info glad to answer questions grew up on the Scioto kno it verrrrryyyyyy well need help I'm ur guy I've caught 15 lb hybrids n 40 lb cats I can probably put you on them shoot me a pm and I'll give u more advice than u need  goodluck!


----------



## macd72 (Aug 18, 2013)

Great! I'll definitely hit you up when I finally get a chance to hit the water!


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Whitemw said:


> I'd start in lucasville and float down to the mouth where it enters the ohio river a lot of good holes pm me for any info glad to answer questions grew up on the Scioto kno it verrrrryyyyyy well need help I'm ur guy I've caught 15 lb hybrids n 40 lb cats I can probably put you on them shoot me a pm and I'll give u more advice than u need  goodluck!


 Yes, we know a few spots,don't we Malik,,,,,,:B


----------



## Tempon3 (Apr 10, 2010)

Alot of hybrids and cats in that stretch of the river. Smallies too as you go north. Kayak is perfect to navigate as theere are alot of stick-ups and log jams along the way. Very shallow in places at summer pool too.

Tempon3


----------



## Fishinohio32 (Apr 25, 2014)

Where can you launch a kayak in the scioto? Been wanting to float it for a while!


----------



## Tempon3 (Apr 10, 2010)

I would look around the bridge at Route 348 at intersection of route 104 (Lucasville).

Also, around bridge at Route 32 at intersection of route 104 in Jasper. 

It's easy with a kayak or canoe...can drag down to water edge and go. Need a driver as there is no "official" parking.


----------



## Fishinohio32 (Apr 25, 2014)

Is there any way to launch at the mouth of the river going into the ohio?


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Fishinohio32 said:


> Is there any way to launch at the mouth of the river going into the ohio?


There is a boat ramp right by the Portsmouth raceway park. I'd like to go fish it in a week or two

Sent from my HTC One mini using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Whitemw (Aug 15, 2011)

The scioto river is really kind of shallow to take a bass boat up it towards the mouth ur pretty good but go up a little an it's sand and alot of pushing off 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

